# Carrier Air V Remote



## Pine Log

I recently bought a 2005 Outback 27 RSDS. I really like the camper, but have a problem with the remote thermostat on the Carrier Air V. The thermostat seems to work and the LED shows a signal being sent, but the A/C does not beep indicating that it is receiving. I am considering getting a hard wired thermostat, but am currently camping and the 75 degree default on the emergency air setting is not keeping things cool enough. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Congratulations on your recent purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com. Sometimes the little little black receiver that should be pointing down from the AC unit can become pushed up a bit. Additionally, they don't have a very good distance range, have you tried holding the remote close to the AC unit? Fresh batteries in the remote?


----------



## Pine Log

H2oSprayer said:


> Congratulations on your recent purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com. Sometimes the little little black receiver that should be pointing down from the AC unit can become pushed up a bit. Additionally, they don't have a very good distance range, have you tried holding the remote close to the AC unit? Fresh batteries in the remote?


I installed new batteries and have tried to control from directly beneath the unit. Could the black receiver be painted yellow?


----------



## H2oSprayer

From memory, I seem to remember there being a bit of yellow paint on the end that would be covered by the AC cover, but defiantly not the tip that sticks down. The owners manual is calling that item the "Room Air Thermistor" but was always under the impression that was the receiver. According to the owners manual, if the unit is not functioning correctly after changing the batteries in the remote "remove the batteries, refit them and press the RST button after 5 seconds". I have never had to find the reset button, so I am not sure where on the remote it would be. Will the remote turn the furnace on?

EDIT: According to the manual, there is also a 3 amp glass type fuse located in the control box assembly. It doesn't indicate what it is for, just that it is there. Maybe check to make sure the fuse is still good.


----------



## #40Fan

The RST is under the battery cover. The A/C unit should beep every time a button on the remote is pressed. I have to be very close to the unit and pointing the remote upward and directly at it to get it to work.


----------



## BamaOutbackers

Did you try the reset button? The yellow little thing sticking out of the AC is the thermostat. If you don't believe me, put your fingers in some ice and grab it. It will shut the AC off because its too cold


----------



## Pine Log

It looks like I will be replacing the Carrier. I will be installing a Duotherm unit. Technician has told be to sell the Carrier since it does a very good job of blowing cold air, as a lot of Carrier owners are looking for parts.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Is your AC unit dead or just a remote that needs to be replaced? Replacement of the entire unit seem like a waste when it looks like you can still find a replacement remote control.


----------



## Dutchy

H2oSprayer said:


> Is your AC unit dead or just a remote that needs to be replaced? Replacement of the entire unit seem like a waste when it looks like you can still find a replacement remote control.


I had this problem and it turned out to be a blown fuse. turned out that I had to replace the 5th fuse from the left of the fuse panel, it is a 15 amp fuse. check the fuses.


----------



## Pine Log

Dutchy said:


> Is your AC unit dead or just a remote that needs to be replaced? Replacement of the entire unit seem like a waste when it looks like you can still find a replacement remote control.


I had this problem and it turned out to be a blown fuse. turned out that I had to replace the 5th fuse from the left of the fuse panel, it is a 15 amp fuse. check the fuses.
[/quote]

Fuses are good. A technician from a dealership said that there was a reset button on the pcb panel next to the blinking red light on the A/C. However, I could not find one. The only reset button that I am aware of is the reset on the remote.


----------



## H2oSprayer

To reset the AC unit, you need to unplug from the shore power and disconnect from the 12 volt battery for a few minutes. If the shore power is removed (I believe) 5 times without first turning the AC unit off, it goes into a protection mode; thinking that there is a power fluctuation situation at the campground and attempting to keep itself from burning up.


----------



## Pine Log

H2oSprayer said:


> To reset the AC unit, you need to unplug from the shore power and disconnect from the 12 volt battery for a few minutes. If the shore power is removed (I believe) 5 times without first turning the AC unit off, it goes into a protection mode; thinking that there is a power fluctuation situation at the campground and attempting to keep itself from burning up.


Thanks. I tried it again tonight, but it still isn't receiving.


----------



## Pine Log

Had a Heating and Air person look at the a/c. The problem with the Carrier unit was the control board. He had to order a new one + a compatible remote. Since my Carrier unit was 6 years old, I just bought a new A/C unit and replaced the whole thing.


----------



## H2oSprayer

If you happen to have the space to store the old unit, you may think of keeping it around. The parts have become scarce and I know of at least one Outbacker that would have purchased it from you.


----------



## Pine Log

H2oSprayer said:


> If you happen to have the space to store the old unit, you may think of keeping it around. The parts have become scarce and I know of at least one Outbacker that would have purchased it from you.


Thanks.


----------



## Lmbevard

A hardwired thermostat isn't such a bad idea. The Currier and most other AC units that have a remote runs off of the internal temp. sensor and will allow a wide swing between turning off and on. A hardwired thermostat will keep the temp. more even. Personally I much rather not have the remote. I have taken the holder out of the cabinet it was in by the door and mounted it near the AC unit itself so that it's handier. But, hardwiring a new thermostat shouldn't be too hard. I was trying to see if I could program my Dish remote to control the AC so I didn't have to move off of the couch to control everything. One suggestion is to see if you can find someone else with a Carrier AC remote and see if the problem is with the remote or the receiver in the unit.


----------

